# Need a Catchy name for Mud Riding Group! Suggestions?



## Hotrod

Looking for some suggestions for some catchy group names or Team names. We have a group of 20+ atv riders that hit the mud parks and like to mud ride. We came up with Gulf Coast Mud Slingers, but there are alot of Mud Slingers groups.

Lets hear some catchy group names for mud, beer, crazy, fools. Thanks

Hers the 2nd part from our last ride in Huntsville at General Sams for Muddy Gras






.


----------



## 24Buds

Mud Bugs


----------



## rlw

"Lodo Locos"


----------



## tx.fishead

Bog Hogs


----------



## txgirl1722

Kings of Sling


----------



## InfamousJ

Chocolate Fruit Loops


----------



## mud minner

whoflungdung


----------



## txgirl1722

Mud Packers


----------



## Gilbert

mud daubers


----------



## Muddskipper

I don'tt know any good mud names


----------



## great white fisherman

Dirt bags


----------



## Cody C

great white fisherman said:


> Dirt bags


+1


----------



## saltwatersensations

Muddy Bottom buddies :rotfl:


----------



## RB II

Swamp Hawgs


----------



## NaClH2O

Mud Hounds


----------



## aggieanglr

Mudnight Riders


----------



## txgirl1722

Mud Flaps
Muddy Wood
Dirt Dobbers
Muddy Ducks


----------



## Pasadena1944

Broken Bones


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

Mud and Suds


----------



## txgirl1722

Wallerin' Pigs


----------



## MEGABITE

Winch Busters


----------



## speckle-catcher

Soggy Bottom Boys


----------



## Bull Red

Fudder Muckers


----------



## sweenyite

Just add water


----------



## saltwatersensations

Stuck like chuck mudders


----------



## capt.sandbar

txgirl1722 said:


> Wallerin' Pigs


 You sure are dirty minded!!! LMAO!!!:work:


----------



## InfamousJ

Dirty Dancers

Mud Farmers

The Goo Crew


----------



## sweenyite

Soggy Bottom Boys


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

Any one of these names could be mistaken for a :an6: adult movie. lol :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 24Buds

SV_DuckBuster said:


> Any one of these names could be mistaken for a :an6: adult movie. lol :rotfl::rotfl:


 Mud Hole Maulers ^^^^lol


----------



## sweenyite

SV_DuckBuster said:


> Any one of these names could be mistaken for a :an6: adult movie. lol :rotfl::rotfl:


Muddy Buddies... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## waterspout

Amateurs! :slimer:





Dude,, you guys need to o back it's way to deep for y'all! :rotfl:

wish I could get my videos to load I'd show you deep! If your not at least "Ballz deep" you may as well stay in the front yard!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Mudd'n Ho's!


:biggrin:

sorry, i got nothing else, was just reading that other thread about the burger joint. :cheers:


----------



## waterspout

Let me know when you guys what to graduate to the real trails and ride Crosby!

most of the pics from there Mont would ban me for! :rotfl:


----------



## Ontherocks

Rut Cutters


----------



## TIMBOv2

SOGGY BOTTOM BOYS NAME IS ALREADY BEING USED AROUND EAST TEXAS I BELIEVE.JUST A LITTLE INFO,IN CASE YOU DON'T WANT TO END UP WITH NAME OF ANOTHER GROUP.


----------



## Hoggin' it

Mud Cats


----------



## txgirl1722

as inspired by Waterspout....... 

Mud Ballz


----------



## capt.sandbar

Mud Hole Stompers
Suds, Buds and Muds...


----------



## waterspout

LOL, the second pics is when FOX news came out and one of the guys got lost in a hiole. lmao!


----------



## aggieanglr

waterspout said:


> Amateurs! :slimer:
> 
> Dude,, you guys need to o back it's way to deep for y'all! :rotfl:
> 
> wish I could get my videos to load I'd show you deep! If your not at least "Ballz deep" you may as well stay in the front yard!!!! :cheers:


Where does the 'Ballz Deep' come in?


----------



## Main Frame 8

Mud-Nasty Riding Club

The Mud - Nasties


----------



## waterspout

TIMBOv2 said:


> SOGGY BOTTOM BOYS NAME IS ALREADY BEING USED AROUND EAST TEXAS I BELIEVE.JUST A LITTLE INFO,IN CASE YOU DON'T WANT TO END UP WITH NAME OF ANOTHER GROUP.


and,, www.*soggybottomatvranch*.com/ 



Ballz deep is taken to along with a whole lot of names... should have been at MUD NATS last weekend!!!!! http://www.atvmudnationals.com/


----------



## teamgafftop1

*"Blowin' Mud"*


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Turd Rollers


----------



## iridered2003

MUD HOs


----------



## sweenyite

BOG HAWGS


----------



## Trucc2

ribbed for traction


----------



## Whoopin It Up!

*what's in a name?*



iridered2003 said:


> MUD HOs


This came to me, too. Since you stated it, I will 2nd it! MUD HO's

Mud Slingers

Mud Minnows

Mud Buggers

:dance:


----------



## Bobby

"MMM" *M*uddy *M*exican *M*afia


----------



## marshmadness

Rod you actually caught me in your video lol Muddy Gras was a good time! The wet "tshirt" was a good time as well.....

Boss Hogg Mudders


----------



## Mike.Bellamy

The Dirty Dogs


----------



## fangard

Mudders and Fathers


----------



## Bull Red

Fangosas Tontos Borrachos
(muddy drunken fools)


----------



## Bozo

The Mudhole Mob


----------



## El Carnicero

Hershey Highway Haulers


----------



## sweenyite

Sloppy Hole Cowboys


----------



## waterspout

I got it,, I got it!!!!! 


The Disoriented Mud Dawgs!  :slimer:




what do I win....:cheers:


----------



## BigNate523

Skid Marks


----------



## cody p

getin dirty.


----------



## Hotrod

InfamousJ said:


> Chocolate Fruit Loops


You win 1st place and your prize is a bag of dirt:slimer:



Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Mud and Suds


Kinda like that


speckle-catcher said:


> Soggy Bottom Boys


taken



sweenyite said:


> Just add water


Like that one too



24Buds said:


> Mud Hole Maulers ^^^^lol


Good one



aggieanglr said:


> Where does the 'Ballz Deep' come in?


Im waiting also, lol


Bobby said:


> "MMM" *M*uddy *M*exican *M*afia


I love it! But there are like 2 Mexicans and the rest are Nigerians:tongue:



marshmadness said:


> Rod you actually caught me in your video lol Muddy Gras was a good time! The wet "tshirt" was a good time as well.....
> 
> Boss Hogg Mudders


Where at?



El Carnicero said:


> Hershey Highway Haulers


Ahhhhhhh no!:rotfl:


----------



## Hotrod

waterspout said:


> Amateurs! :slimer:
> 
> Dude,, you guys need to o back it's way to deep for y'all! :rotfl:
> 
> wish I could get my videos to load I'd show you deep! If your not at least "Ballz deep" you may as well stay in the front yard!!!! :cheers:


I havent seen any of your pics look like me here. Look Mom no snorkles!

And thats 2cooler Kyle and his girlfriend in the back riding together


----------



## InfamousJ

Hotrod said:


> You win 1st place and your prize is a bag of dirt:slimer:


you didnt like *The Goo Crew*?


----------



## Long Pole

Hotrod said:


> I havent seen any of your pics look like me here. Look Mom no snorkles!


x2

:cheers:


----------



## Hotrod

Spout this is me on the left and 2cooler RudyT. Notice my Mahi Mahi head buff. Now look at me in the water since you dont believe it me again:cheers:


----------



## waterspout

Hard to take them of myself so I get Jr's pics! want to go ride let me know when and you'll find out. I can do side by side or bruite force, let me know!



hey short stick,,, :finger:


----------



## txgirl1722

*I wanted to be a winner!*

sad4sm


----------



## Hotrod

waterspout said:


> Hard to take them of myself so I get Jr's pics! want to go ride let me know when and you'll find out. I can do side by side or bruite force, let me know!
> 
> hey short stick,,, :finger:


Crosby is too much water. We like MUD!


----------



## offshorefanatic

Butt naked 4-wheelin


----------



## CORNHUSKER

Hotrod said:


> I love it! But there are like 2 Mexicans and the rest are Nigerians:tongue:
> 
> What's a Nigerian, and are they from D.C.?


----------



## InfamousJ

Hotrod said:


> I havent seen any of your pics look like me here. Look Mom no snorkles!
> 
> And thats 2cooler Kyle and his girlfriend in the back riding together


dayum.. that water has to be like...... 2' deep to cover you up over your waist.. I'd of been scared to go into that.


----------



## Hotrod

CORNHUSKER said:


> Hotrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it! But there are like 2 Mexicans and the rest are Nigerians:tongue:
> 
> What's a Nigerian, and are they from D.C.?
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Click to expand...


----------



## Hotrod

InfamousJ said:


> dayum.. that water has to be like...... 2' deep to cover you up over your waist.. I'd of been scared to go into that.


Actually my back tires were barely touching bottom and the front end usually float as long as you keep them turning. Plus my bike has a 3in lift on 28in tires. And its not a small 4wheeler, its a 850Vtwin:cheers: It was close to 4 ft


----------



## speckle-catcher

I want to start a mudding club just I can use "Fudder Muckers" that was suggested.


----------



## InfamousJ

you should cram a deflated basketball in the front chasis then air it up to float across lakes and bays.. 5' aint nutting 

I say we have a _*Spout HotRod Mud-Off*_.... winner gets to claim to be The Mud King.


----------



## Hotrod

speckle-catcher said:


> I want to start a mudding club just I can use "Fudder Muckers" that was suggested.


Thats not a bad one either:cheers:


----------



## Hotrod

InfamousJ said:


> I say we have a _*Spout HotRod Mud-Off*_.... winner gets to claim to be The Mud King.


Now your talking, for bragging rights! Ask Spout which bikes ruled at Mud Nats. The Can Ams and Polaris 850's. The Brutes were like 4th or 5thsad4sm


----------



## CORNHUSKER

Hotrod said:


> Now your talking, for bragging rights! Ask Spout which bikes ruled at Mud Nats. The Can Ams and Polaris 850's. The Brutes were like 4th or 5thsad4sm


crickets!!!!!


----------



## CORNHUSKER

chirp chirp chirp


----------



## CORNHUSKER

still crickets!!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher

Spout's probably on his way home from work.

give him time to pick up a case of beer on the way.


----------



## CORNHUSKER

speckle-catcher said:


> Spout's probably on his way home from work.
> 
> give him time to pick up a case of beer on the way.


Dang, that boy slowin down?


----------



## Hotrod

Spout we will be at River Run April 9th for this big cookoff and mud ride. We will have a cooking team there
Sauced in tha Mud! You going?


----------



## speckle-catcher

CORNHUSKER said:


> Dang, that boy slowin down?


it's only Tuesday.


----------



## Hotrod

Did yall notice how clean his bikes were in his pics, then look at mine. Do I wanna water race no! Mud race yes!


----------



## speckle-catcher

Hotrod said:


> Did yall notice how clean his bikes were in his pics, then look at mine. Do I wanna water race no! Mud race yes!


ooooooooohh

*smack smack*


----------



## CORNHUSKER

Hotrod said:


> Did yall notice how clean his bikes were in his pics, then look at mine. Do I wanna water race no! Mud race yes!


That's cuz spouts so fast he rides on top of the mud. :biggrin:


----------



## FLAT FISHY

Sludge Slutz


----------



## Hotrod

FLAT FISHY said:


> Sludge Slutz


There we go, I really like that:brew:


----------



## WilliamH

CORNHUSKER said:


> Hotrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it! But there are like 2 Mexicans and the rest are Nigerians:tongue:
> 
> What's a Nigerian, and are they from D.C.?
> 
> 
> 
> How about Chico and the Clan?
Click to expand...


----------



## osobrujo

Sloppy Seconds LOL


----------



## sea sick

Yall just be sure to make a mental note. DON'T EVER buy a used bike from these guys lol Looks like fun,until you have to wash it all


----------



## Hotrod

sea sick said:


> Yall just be sure to make a mental note. DON'T EVER buy a used bike from these guys lol Looks like fun,until you have to wash it all


Thats the rule of thumb. Never buy a ATv from around the Crosby or East Texas/Louisanna area. Never buy a snorkled bike either.

Man its like cleaning the boat, its an all day deal.

El Carnicero had a good name "Team its too rough offshore"


----------



## sea sick

Hotrod said:


> Thats the rule of thumb. Never buy a ATv from around the Crosby or East Texas/Louisanna area. Never buy a snorkled bike either.
> 
> Man its like cleaning the boat, its an all day deal.
> 
> El Carnicero had a good name "Team its too rough offshore"


Your right about that snorkel deal,gotta pass on that for sale add.

And nah,the boat only takes about an hour,,,we never catch anything to dirty up the boat anyhow :redface:


----------



## reeltimer

Mudd Nobber's!


----------



## spurgersalty

Team Sticke'er

Or Get'er stuck, then back out.


----------



## waterspout

LMAO,, I'll try to make it there Hotrod.... the rest of you following prixs can suck one.. get your bikes out and bring it.. Oh that's right. None of you smack talkers have chit! LMAO on the after 3 posting and crickets,,, I had to go home and see which lil Beetch was crying on FB... and the drinking.. too funny! like any of you know jack about my life but Maybe CH whom I do hang with time to time. 

LIKE I SAID, GET YOUR BIKE AND MEET JOEY AND I AT AT PARK AND THEN RUN YOUR MOUTHS... COMPUTER BAD ARSES.... :rotfl:


Hotrod you on the 850xp? 
I THINK i'M GOING TO DUMP THE BRUTE FOR A NEW XP 900 RZR IN A COUPLE OF MONTHS. Bad thing is I'll have to sell the rhino when I do for a new ranger,, rhino will be a total disappointment then. LOL


----------



## waterspout

oh,, ps: bandwagon girls.... I'll be out of here in about 15 minutes so I won't reply till way l8r or tomorrow so let the chirping begin. lmao



cornhole,, Hooters is up today according to the lunch bunch


----------



## rio frio

mudmarines


----------



## Hotrod

waterspout said:


> Hotrod you on the 850xp?
> I THINK i'M GOING TO DUMP THE BRUTE FOR A NEW XP 900 RZR IN A COUPLE OF MONTHS. Bad thing is I'll have to sell the rhino when I do for a new ranger,, rhino will be a total disappointment then. LOL


Yeah, I have a 2010 850xp. Stealth snorkle kit will be here Friday. Also looking for some 30in Sliverbacks.

That 900 is the bomb for SXS's! Yeah the Rhino will be like a golf cart if you get the 900r.

Hey make it to River Run and come cook with us. Kyles boss just built a 15k bbq pit. Were supposed to be riding with the band, they are making a new music video.


----------



## Hotrod

Heres the last video they made there






.


----------



## BullyARed

Mud Grinders.
Mud Minnows 
Mud Snappers


----------



## Bull Red

speckle-catcher said:


> I want to start a mudding club just I can use "Fudder Muckers" that was suggested.


Thank you....thank you very much.


----------



## marshmadness

I am in the crowd at the concert.


----------



## Reef Dawg

Mud Brudders


----------



## Spirit

Mudder Buckers


----------



## InfamousJ

Hotrod said:


> Heres the last video they made there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


do yall take kids to these events?


----------



## Hotrod

InfamousJ said:


> do yall take kids to these events?


Yes and no. The muddy gras was 18 and over. But yes we do. Memorial weekend is a family event, we are going to Mud Buddys


----------



## InfamousJ

cool, I might have to look into a family mud vehicle one day when they get a little older.. how far are these places outside of town? no, not crosby...


----------



## reeltimer

You got mud on your face big disgrace slinging it all over the place!I forgot the rest!


----------



## Hotrod

InfamousJ said:


> cool, I might have to look into a family mud vehicle one day when they get a little older.. how far are these places outside of town? no, not crosby...


This is whats hot right now. The Side by Sides, 2 and 4 seaters. Type in Polaris Ranger or Razors in Youtube.

http://www.polarisindustries.com/en-us/ATV-RANGER/Pages/Home.aspx

Man its good family fun. We mud ride for an hour then go find a water holle and hang out, then do it again. Be warned, its an expensive hobby!

Theres a bunch of mud parks. Mud Buddys is in Ezell just south of Halletsville its about 300+ acres with cabins to rent. General Sams is big, I think around 800 acres in Huntsville. River Run and Mud Creek are about almost 4 hrs away up north. More are opening up. One is supposed to open by Crosby and another by Wharton.

http://www.mudbuddys.com/

http://www.generalsams.com/

http://www.riverrunpark.com/


----------



## Hotrod

InfamousJ said:


> cool, I might have to look into a family mud vehicle one day when they get a little older.. how far are these places outside of town? no, not crosby...


Here is last year at Mud Buddys. At the beginning thats me and my daughter stuck. My wife and son are recording.






#2 




#3


----------



## reeltimer

Bayou Bogger's!


----------



## Hotrod

Were still looking for a name. A few of us like Sludge Slutz, but the ones with kids didnt like it so much. Keep em coming. Thanks


----------



## saltwatersensations

Buy it and Break it.

Hillbilly Swamp mudders


----------



## cclayton01

More Muddy than Sense


----------



## InfamousJ

Spider Monkeys

Mudders of Men

Mudders Little Angels

Midget Mudders

Los Muditos

A la Mud

Holes Mudders (i.e. hells angels)


----------



## FREON

The Dirty Deeds


----------



## Hotrod

InfamousJ said:


> Midget Mudders


That will work. My buddy ET is only 6'5


----------



## Spirit

Filthy McNasty Mudslingers

Muddin' Left To Do


----------



## saltwatersensations

Mudbugs with a pic of a crawfish on an atv mudding.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Mudder fockers


----------



## Long Pole

Mudder Rutters


----------



## InfamousJ

Lost Muddy Boys

The Mudder Rangers

The Fantastic Dirties

Dirty Sanchez's

The Dirty Dick Crew

Sewer Crew


----------



## Long Pole

Horny Hot Dogs


----------



## FREON

Hotrod and the Hoto Heads


----------



## InfamousJ

FREON said:


> Hotrod and the Hoto Heads


Hotrods Hoto's

Huntin the Rain


----------



## FREON

Muddy Maricones


----------



## Sea Aggie

Slime in the Ice Machines!


----------



## InfamousJ

Gulf Coast Gumbinos


----------



## Long Pole

Dirt Jerk


----------



## Bull Red

McLovin Mudders :rotfl:


----------



## seabo

*goo morning*

swamppimps, mud hog millionaires, gumbo gypsys,puddin playas, ******* rut runners, bog hole bros , and a personal favorite of mine which is under contract so ya cant use it is ,, is, here it is the new upcoming bad boys of bog,, ready? ok, team,, puffnstuck...... :cheers:


----------



## osobrujo

Team Terra Mushy


----------



## Hotrod

Keep em coming, good ones Seebo


----------

